# Chicago-Havanese Specialty 2009



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're here hanging out in Leeann's Presidential Suite! Ryan, Marija, Leeann, Amanda, Carolina, Kim, Marianne, Marj, and me are taking a break before going to the cocktail party tonight. So many beautiful dogs! Everyone please post photos as you upload.....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great time everyone!
I'm jealous..............:Cry:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Here are some snapshots from the show....I know they are blurry, but I blame the photographer (me) and the camera (my kid's - with fingerprints on the lens...)!

Debbie and Delilah (Thursday)









Marj and Two Hav Friends (Friday)









Leeann with Esme & Natasha (Friday)









Kathy Patrick's Vallee (Thursday) - Vallee is on the right









Pattie Z and Pearl (Thursday)









Elaine and Jag (Thursday) - they are in the center


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Feelin' the love in Chicago...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

fun, fun, fun.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude, where are the bubbles?? You can't put 3 peeps in a tub with no bubbles!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This room is so big we probably just haven't found them yet!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics Jane and Ann, thanks for sharing them. I'm glad all of you are having a great time!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Why aren't there tumblers of vodka in the hands of those three rub-a-dub-dubbers???


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LOVE the pics. Thanks for posting them. Keep em' coming.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> LOVE the pics. Thanks for posting them. Keep em' coming.


yeah Sharlene needs more pics, she's a peeping tom LOL . Oblige her and us. Where's Kimberly.?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Sharlene needs more pics, she's a peeping tom LOL . Oblige her and us. Where's Kimberly.?


Absolutely...especially the tub "kind."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the pictures!! If you can, when you post them, can you tell which person is in them...or, if a bunch of folks are showing their dogs, which ones in the photo are on the forum? (Not sure which is Elaine...) And, is that Ryan in the tub? With Marj and...?

I'm so envious! You guys have to have LOTS of fun, for all of us!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Love the pictures!! If you can, when you post them, can you tell which person is in them...or, if a bunch of folks are showing their dogs, which ones in the photo are on the forum? (*Not sure which is Elaine..*.) And, is that Ryan in the tub? With Marj and...?
> 
> I'm so envious! You guys have to have LOTS of fun, for all of us!


Elaine is in the middle


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are great photos of some gorgeous Havs  Nice to see some familiar faces. And that Presidential suite sounds fun. Glad to see you are having a great time!!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Love seeing the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Love the pictures!! If you can, when you post them, can you tell which person is in them...or, if a bunch of folks are showing their dogs, which ones in the photo are on the forum? (Not sure which is Elaine...) And, is that Ryan in the tub? With Marj and...?
> 
> I'm so envious! You guys have to have LOTS of fun, for all of us!


I went back and added more info to the photo captions. 

Ryan is in the tub with Marj and Leeann!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I KNEW this trip was going to be interesting!! :tea::wink:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Why do you still have your clothes on? Thanks Ann for the pictures. Ryan goes both ways. WOW Where is Rich?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We are having a blast at the auction!!! Ryan just stole the awesome water bottle Susan donated we tried to trip him on the way up!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ryan
Oliver and Comet love theirs from Susan and Steve


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> We are having a blast at the auction!!! Ryan just stole the awesome water bottle Susan donated we tried to trip him on the way up!!!


hey it was fun talking to you on the phone, sorry Ryan is being selfish and taking everything Sounds like you guys were having a ton of fun


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice meeting forum people so far. Thanks for the cute name tag! I was working the Windy City Havanese Club table all day today and yesterday. Will be in the therapy and rescue parades tomorrow and that's it for me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures everyone, please keep them coming. I can't wait till next year when the havanese speciality will be held in northern california. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We're having a GREAT time in Chicago - lots of fun and laughs. Wish you were all here! Here are some pics I took on Wednesday (I still have at least 500 more to go through!)... if you want to see ALL of them (and as I update them), I am loading them onto my flickr set. Click here!

Carole holding Chance









I love this one of Chance kissing Carole... check out her face!









Puppy Star!









Holding puppy in the ring









Cutie









Winners Bitch - Regional









Waiting to be groomed









Stogie Look Alike









Peter - Marj's Favorite!









I hope to have more for you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann's presidential suite!



























Rich (gucci's dad) and I










weird stuff going on here...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Loved the pics! looks like you're all having a blast!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lots of folks in sweatshirts....is it cold up there? If it is, then I'm even more jealous that I'm stuck at home. HOT and raining. UGH.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Are the results from Thursday and Friday posted anywhere??


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Who is watching the Havs while you guys are having so much fun? Today is Saturday and I am looking forward to some more pictures.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

loving the pictures!!! thank you


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Whaaaaaa! I want to be there. Fun!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the pics
I have been watching the webcam and talking to friends by MSN...so I had a little, little, itty, bitty feeling of being there...This made me feel even closer!
Have a grate time and take a LOT of pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been watching the webcam also....so amazing. I am loving it!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

stogie look alike? holy cow that could be posh!!!, after a bath of course, which she desperately needs.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> stogie look alike? holy cow that could be posh!!!, after a bath of course, which she desperately needs.


That's what I thought too (not about the bath, but the look alike factor)


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Lina, beautiful pictures, thank you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love all the pictures. I hope everyone met Julie and I also hope she is doing great with her booth. Enjoy ladies....and post those pictures!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Lina, thank you for sharing those pics they are beautiful  Webcam??? What Webcam??? Now THAT is neat


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Got word last night that Tori's half brother, CH D'Va's Spellbound in Motion (GraDee), won BOB! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Got word last night that Tori's half brother, CH D'Va's Spellbound in Motion (GraDee), won BOB! :biggrin1:


Leslie,
That is great!!! Was that the black dog and the handler had the green skirt/jacket??? Because...I loved that dog. I watched the webcam for awhile on Sat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn~ I have no idea what was on the webcam since I haven't been able to get it to work 

Here's his page on Dee's website. And here's a pic of him w/his handler.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks Leslie,
yes I remember see that dog also very beautiful. I did get on the webcam sometime yesterday afternoon and saw alot of the dogs. There was one all black dog that I really liked, and there doesn't seem to be that many black coated dogs in the shows.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You're right, not many all blacks in the ring. I understand it can be quite difficult to finish a black one, that's probably why.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. They sure beat the post card saying "wish you were here" or the stinking T shirt.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm home and I think most others are or are still on their way. I sure can't speak for the others but I had such a great time! All of the forum peeps I met were just lovely!!! We watched the most beautiful dogs during the day, hung out in the hospitality room or the hotel restaurant during breaks, met for dinners as a group and spent the rest of the time in Leeann's unbelievable suite. 

This was the first dog show I've EVER been to, what a way to begin with the Nationals! I only have a few photos that I'll post tomorrow but I'm sure you'll see others as people get home.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT TO MENTION...

Julie brought the most amazing Havanese items, all hand made, that were just beautiful! Marj took some photos of Julie's booth but you really have to see everything in person to fully appreciate the skill and workmanship in every single thing she makes. What an artist!!! I hope she's going to have some things to offer online in the future because I'll surely be a customer. And she's such a sweetie too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am also home and just had to say I had a blast and once again can't wait for another National. I am glad I actually didn't have a dog cause it was me getting to do whatever I wanted the entire time  I will try to share pictures soon! But it is amazing what fun, loving, and wonderful members our forum has and brings together. Who else can you talk Neezer with non stop for 5 days and not get crazy looks! And I had a great time even just in Leeann's presidential suite!!! Sure made it nice for get togethers (in and out of the hot tub!!! <BG>) Even after being exhausted staying up till what 300am with Julie and Kathy talking, I flew home with Ann and we talked the entire way too!

I just put my Julie magnet on my car! Carole the stinker bought the only gorgeous silver pendant so beg her to share pictures. She was the shop till you drop lady this year- also made many members drool over the toy box! There were a lot of goodies this year!!!

Carole, Dana, Megan, Bev, Beth, Marianne, Jane, Lina, Kim, Leeann, Ryan, Marija, Marj, Ann, Natasha, Kathy, Kimberly (we didn't get to see her as much she had to work her butt off!) And Ann's special friend shouldn't be forgotten!!!

If I missed anyone- sorry! I haven't slept much and arrived to a full house


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure we're all missing Nugget tonight. :Cry:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What part of the country did Nugget relocate to? Maybe he could make a playdate appearance???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

For all I know he's still in a Presidential Suite closet in Chicago! Last I saw him was in Leeann's room so either her or Kim have a new, very special, friend!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> For all I know he's still in a Presidential Suite closet in Chicago! Last I saw him was in Leeann's room so either her or Kim have a new, very special, friend!


hehehehe you never know where Nugget may appear.

I had the most amazing time seeing everyone and meeting new friends. I am so beat and happy to be home getting love from my boys again.

Here is Julie's booth, she had some other items off to the side and the most adorable toy box that Carole stole before anyone else could get their paws on it.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Whoo - hoo!! Now I found you! I enjoyed meeting you guys in Chicago. I will get on here more often so I can see how everyone is doing. My puppies were just fine when I got home - although I got lots of kisses. Now, back to the real world. The new school year starts tomorrow. AM.
I will be looking for the fun Houston Hav owners on this list. I don't want to be left out for next year.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys look like you had a blast! YAY!

Okay, I must know what those art things on a stick are on the table in LeeAnns' suite. 
And who's awesome Louis bag is that?? hehe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie's booth!*

Finally what I have been waiting for. Did she sell out? I want some of that beautiful stuff!

Next year I will go!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie's Booth: What cute things she has! She is so talented. Note to self... Bring LOTS of spending money when going to the Specialty...Man, I have already told DH that I want to go to next year's in Cali, so here's to hoping I can get that time off next year! I think I better start saving now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's taking forever, but my pictures are d/loading now. I'm BEAT so will post again tomorrow. I am so VERY happy to have met Forum members for the first time and to see others once again! I can't believe just how much fun it was and how easy it was to just 'continue the conversation', as if we'd been visiting with each other for months and years. Really nice.  

Carolina, your pictures are gorgeous!! I can't wait 'til they are all up for viewing. Carole is in puppy heaven, isn't she? 

Ryan, that tub one is a hoot. Amanda forced us (she's just awful) and we had no choice, but you can't tell by looking at the pictures! lol 

I don't think I could have yakked any more on the plane trip home as my throat is swollen and killing me and my voice has been going on me since Friday night! lol These forum people sure do talk a lot !!  

I'll post pictures and updates tomorrow. 'night y'all ====== as Ann would say.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a wonderful trip! Thanks to all the Forum members for making it!

It just seems that there's never enough time! No matter how early I get up, I'm always short of time with people I want to see.

No pictures of the best part of that suite....the deck! That was amazing! That deck was about 4 times bigger than my entire room.

The art was driftwood on a stick, lol.

Julies items were amazing! But what's this about a toy box??? I want one!

Thank you for posting the fabulous pictures Lina, I don't know how you do it...both take such wonderful shots, plus get them posted already! I just seemed to be so overwhelmed I couldn't get motivated to really work on taking good shots. I haven't looked at anything I've taken. Hopefully I got something that's not fuzzy.

Huge congrats to a fellow Nebraskan, Dee Hinkle ,who won BOB, she was wearing a red outfit. I know I got pictures and will post soon. Her granddaughter also got the Best Junior Handler 2008 award so that made it an extra special night for her.

Another huge congrats to my special friend, breeder and mentor, Janet Hicks with Janizona Havanese, who with her husband Scott got a Breeder of Distinction award this year for breeding 25 champions. 

One more HUGE congrats to Kimberly for pulling it off so beautifully! What a lovely hotel! What a wonderful experience! Thank you so much for putting this together for us!

It was so much fun meeting everyone, putting faces with names, seeing all the dogs, and all the learning! 
Thank you everyone! :tea:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What a great time! Thanks to everyone for the laughs and great late night conversations! It sucks to think I will not see you all for at least another whole year! Did anyone manage to get a picture of Julie? lol

I will post some pictures tomorrow!


Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Finally what I have been waiting for. Did she sell out? I want some of that beautiful stuff!
> 
> Next year I will go!


I think Julie may still have some stuff available, I will post some pictures later today.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Cool stuff*

There were still some things last time I saw her booth. I am hoping to order her business card holder - it was adorable!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When are Nationals next year? I'm scheduling vacation now so I don't have to miss it again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I spent a lot of time with Julie :kiss: I'm pretty sure Julie does have some things available, not sure how she is handling the sales, though. But her stuff is awesome!  I'd PM her if you are interested. 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I think Julie may still have some stuff available, I will post some pictures later today.


Tell her I want a tote with a B&W Hav (I wonder why?!?) if she'll send it by mail. I LOVE my pins!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Thank You everyone for sharing. The pictures are adorable!!

Can someone point me to a place on the internet that has the results of the nationals. Is there one besides infodog?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

To see the results, go to the superintendent's web site: foytrentdogshows.com.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One correction to an above post: Deee's granddaughter did not show this year. Best Junior Handler went to Amanda Johannes.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners and their beautiful dogs.

Congratulations Kimberly for an amazing job!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe the Nationals next year will be Aug 3rd-6th in California.
Someone please correct me if I have the dates wrong---


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Love those handbags! Can I ask a stupid question? What exactly are the Nationals? (I've only had mixed breeds before and have not paid much attention to the goings on of any certain breed.) It sounds like a lot of fun though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a link to my album at photobucket.com: http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/snuggles4/National Hav Specialty 09/

You can view all the pics I put there and some comments. I haven't got around to commenting on all of them, but will try to do that soon.

Julie, your creativity is mind-boggling! You had such beautiful items and I would have loved to bring that leash holder home, but I waited too long to choose mine! Dumb me. It's stressful handling a booth while a show of this size is going on, but I hope it was worth it and that you get a lot of future orders for your artwork.

Beverly, I couldn't have said it better. I really enjoyed meeting breeders too, learning about their dogs and seeing so many of them in person.

Here's a story that didn't get told yet........ On Thursday, the night of the HRI Auction, we had a fire alarm go off! I had just dragged my tired butt to the room, when the announcment came on in the hallways and an alarm went off. All elevators were closing, so I walked down 6 flights of stairs and encountered some guests with their dogs in the stairwell. FUN! not...... !

Get to the lobby, to see that only a handful of people had gathered there and a firetruck was pulling up at the front, sirens and lights going. There didn't seem to be any panic and crazily enough, the people still at the auction, in a hall way in the back of the hotel, hadn't even budged!! They never heard the announcement. Not a great system if you ask me... Anyway, I sat in the lobby (still no elevators, you see :Cry: ) and finally saw some forum friends arriving, wondering what the fuss was about! LOL

I can't imagine being a handler/breeder in a room with crated dogs and hearing this announcement. What do you do?! SO glad it was a false alarm. BUT........ I did get pictures. :redface: LOL


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

princessp said:


> Love those handbags! Can I ask a stupid question? What exactly are the Nationals? (I've only had mixed breeds before and have not paid much attention to the goings on of any certain breed.) It sounds like a lot of fun though!


Vicky - it is the national dog show for the Havanese. 
http://www.havanese.org/

A lot of Forum members show their dogs there and throughout the year. Manyt of the Forum members who go do not take their dogs, they go to meet and watch the show, and have some fun. Next year it is in San Francisco, so I am excited to host everybody in my hometown.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oooops!

I meant that Dee's grand daughter won an award at the awards dinner on Sat night. Since I will probably get them wrong I won't be so specific, but sitting at work this morning, I remembered that Kathy won "things"  and Elaine won and Patti from La Montana had..yikes, I believe 3rd place on two days with Pearl, her beautiful little girl. I apologize for sucking with the details!

Some of our other Forum members that were there, and forgive me, because I'm sure I will forget some, were Holli, Jennifer, Nancy Thomas, Elaine, Lu Wyland, Janet Hicks, Patti Z., E.Ann (Tootle), Kara, Carol, Debbie, Renee, Elizabeth, Ana, Kathy and Jack and Tiffany.

I had one name tag that I didn't deliver, it was for Paula from Florida with Gables Havs and I'm not sure if she was there and I missed her or if they didn't make it.

Ryan wasn't the only one who was winning like crazy. Jennifer won the stuff I wanted (dog fountain and the box with Cooper painted on the front) then I finally gave up on the auction of the painting by artist Rita Marsh. Yeah yeah, I know, I help HCA and Havs by helping the bidding go up, but I really wanted the painting! :Cry:

Thank you again Kimberly for a fabulous time and a wonderfully run show!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly, you are a sweetheart! I couldn't remember half what you do. lol It WAS fun watching you bid on that painting though! Yes, quite a few members won things at auctions so it would be nice if they shared here because I can hardly remember any of it!!

Here is the link to where I have Specialty pictures.... enjoy! http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/snuggles4/National Hav Specialty 09/

Please look past the grainy, fuzzy shots as my camera really sucks and the lighting there is tricky.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Beverly we were there and I spent time Thursday looking for you. I did get a red boa at the HRI reception and spent lots of time talking to new friends Kara and Julie. I'm so sorry I didn't get to meet you. We won like crazy at the HRI auction. Wow we had to plan the packing in order to get everything home. The beautiful print of the havanese with the green matting was won by my husband, Jody. Also got a puppet, candy dish, tie, floor mat, bracelet, necklace, t-shirt, wow the list goes on and on. I think Jody put tickets in every bag he could no matter what the item was, so we won a lot. The best part was that HRI made money because so many dogs are coming into their care it's hard to keep up with their care without lots of donations 

Paula


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Paula, you did win a lot of things! Good for you. I didn't know you were there or have a chance to meet you.  At least, you got the boa, so that's good. lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I seemed to only get photos of people, not dogs. Oh well, here's a few more....

Jane, Marianne, Ann, Amanda, Lina......Second photo is Julie & Marj at Julie's booth


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, I think you mean "Jane" in the first picture. 

Great clarity! Man, I really don't like my camera.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Marj, you're right! Sorry Jane!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Beverly we were there and I spent time Thursday looking for you. I did get a red boa at the HRI reception and spent lots of time talking to new friends Kara and Julie. I'm so sorry I didn't get to meet you. *We won like crazy at the HRI auction. Wow we had to plan the packing in order to get everything home.* The beautiful print of the havanese with the green matting was won by my husband, Jody. Also got a puppet, candy dish, tie, floor mat, bracelet, necklace, t-shirt, wow the list goes on and on. I think Jody put tickets in every bag he could no matter what the item was, so we won a lot. The best part was that HRI made money because so many dogs are coming into their care it's hard to keep up with their care without lots of donations
> 
> Paula


:kiss: Paula, it was a pleasure getting to know you better and your insight and advice is just awesome 

YES, Rich and I won a ton of stuff, too. And I put a ticket in just about everything so I do think that increased our odds. We actually went over 50lbs on my suitcase with the *goodies* from the auction and raffles. lol Not complaining at all, I *heart* my loot so much! And my DH can now proudly wear his Hav shirts that he probably wouldn't have bought for himself otherwise. lol

I'm glad that there was a successful fundraiser this year, worth every penny spent. ....and then some!

~Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone! It was fun to read how everyone enjoyed the event. 

Congratulations to all the winners! Julie, your booth was amazing. Thanks for the picture, Leeann. 

Look forward to attending the next Nationals in San Francisco!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

chrisdisser said:


> Whoo - hoo!! Now I found you! I enjoyed meeting you guys in Chicago. I will get on here more often so I can see how everyone is doing. My puppies were just fine when I got home - although I got lots of kisses. Now, back to the real world. The new school year starts tomorrow. AM.
> I will be looking for the fun Houston Hav owners on this list. I don't want to be left out for next year.


Hi Chris! Glad you found us on the forum. It was wonderful to meet you too! Hope to see you in California next year!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry I missed you! I knew I would miss some people, but I was really trying.

I also missed Chris Disser. Chris, I was at the meeting, so if you gave a report, I saw you, I just didn't realize it.:frusty:

I don't know how anyone goes to a National, shows dogs, and ever sees anyone. There's just so much going on!
I really struggled to keep up!

I also forgot to congratulate Arlene for all of her accomplishments over the week!

I'm sure I will keep remembering more things slowly but surely.

Now where is the picture of that toy box?

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, I may have missed the post, but just in case it hasn't been mentioned, Vallee won BOB in the regionals on Thursday.

Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Here is a link to my flickr account for more photos from the National:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622104114960/

They aren't great, but all I've got. I loved seeing yours, Marj!

Beverly, I agree - there is just so much going on with the show, the vendors, meeting people, etc. it is hard to fit it all in...except we try and end up pretty tired (but happy!) I was glad I wasn't the only person who was exhausted by the time Sat night arrived. Your friend Beth was so fun - she passed out celebratory chocolates just after Dee Hinkle got BOB - since she's from your home state of Nebraska!!

I had such a wonderful time this year. Denver was fun too, but much, much smaller, and very few forum folks that year. This year, the show was huge! The hotel was really nice too. Well done, Kimberly!

There were so many beautiful dogs. I didn't order a catalog because I could never make sense of it before, but I think I have finally figured out what the heck is going on during the show. I want a catalog next year! I enjoyed trying to find dogs that look like mine....found a few that looked like Scout, but none that even came close to looking like my humongous boy Lincoln 

It was great to have a block of seats together for forum folks - we always could find each other easily. Dana put together these beautiful form nametags with our names, our forum name, and names/photos of our dogs which really helped a lot!

The HRI Auction was fun, even though I didn't win those fabulous Hav-shaped corian cutting boards 

I am really looking forward to next year! Although since I'll be local, I won't be staying at the hotel. Carolina and I had a fabulous time together, staying up way too late, yakking


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I've finally recooperated (maybe). I just wanted to add that I had a great time too. It was fun to meet so many forum people. It's nice to meet someone for the first time yet feel like you know them already. Julie's booth was amazing. I love my quilted Hav bag. I loved seeing all the beautiful dogs. I've been to a few shows before but to have so many Hav's in one place was just amazing. Leeanne's room was great it was so nice to have a place for everyone to get together. We could all relax and chat. I have to download my pictures and see what I have. I didn't take many pictures, I was to busy checking out all the beautiful dogs and chatting. I was sitting right next to Carolina though so I know she has tons of great pictures.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful pictures everyone.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisdisser said:


> Whoo - hoo!! Now I found you! I enjoyed meeting you guys in Chicago. I will get on here more often so I can see how everyone is doing. My puppies were just fine when I got home - although I got lots of kisses. Now, back to the real world. The new school year starts tomorrow. AM.
> I will be looking for the fun Houston Hav owners on this list. I don't want to be left out for next year.


Chris - So glad you found us. I enjoyed meeting you Friday night. I hope you'll post some pictures of your beautiful pups.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jane-is Dva's spellbound in motion, the breed winner, on your slide show? I was not sure. I saw this dog take the breed at a dog show in Harrisburg last year and he was gorgeous.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> Jane-is Dva's spellbound in motion, the breed winner, on your slide show? I was not sure. I saw this dog take the breed at a dog show in Harrisburg last year and he was gorgeous.


 I don't think I got a pic of the breed winner. But, hopefully Carolina or someone with a _real _camera did!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey!!! I remember seeing this gang at Nationals!! Too bad I was running around like a NUT showing 3 dogs in both Sweeps and Regionals!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mary Vincent won the bidding on the painting by Rita Marsh (she and I roomed together) and I was the CRAZY LUNATIC woman who bid on and won the A SunRay portrait


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Mary Vincent won the bidding on the painting by Rita Marsh (she and I roomed together) and I was the CRAZY LUNATIC woman who bid on and won the A SunRay portrait


Ah! So that was you, Arlene! I'd seen your name and hadn't connected the face! Congrats on that beautiful portrait! Have you found a place for it in your home?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Best Junior Handler at the Specialty went to Amanda Johannes...Best Junior Handler of the Year Award announced at the Awards Banquet Saturday night went to Dee;s granddaughter.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope,  I haven't told my hubby yet. Actually the portrait they had there was just a sample. Marie will be doing a portrait of any of my dogs that I send a snapshot of.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*WE had fun at Nationals!*

Wow, I got back Sunday at about 7 PM. Went to work yesterday at 7:30 and had to go home at noon. Crashed and didn't get up until 6 PM and then crashed again at about 10 and came in to the office today feeling better. Total exaustion, with huge blisters on my feet, carpet burn on my knees from stacking the dogs in the ring and pain in the back, butt, knees...well you get the idea...:crutch:
We had a great time and some very nice placements 
On Thursday in Sweeps, "ChaChi" Ch Peluito's Yo Soy El Capitan took 1st in his 12-15 Junior Dog class in Sweeps and got to go back in for Best in Sweeps. "Trooper", Peluito's Soy El Rey Tiburon took 2nd in the 6-9 Puppy Dog class in Sweeps, and his littermate "Queenie" Peluito's Queen At Tequilaville's took 2nd in the 6-9 Puppy Bitch class in sweeps (there were 19 puppy gals in that class!!). 
Thursday Queenie took 2nd place in the 6-9 Puppy Bitch class under judge Candace Mogavero and there were 19 puppy gals in that class also. 
Friday under judge Edd Bivin, Trooper took 2nd place in the BBE dog class and he is only 7 months old. Then ChaChi showed in BOB and made the first cut in the second group of BOB Dogs.
I was awarded a Breeder of Merit Award at the Awards Banquet and there was a 8 way tie for Brood Bitch of The Year 2008 and TWO!!!! of my gals received the Brood Bitch 2008 Award. One is "Blossom", Ch Peluito's Hermoso Bouquette ROM (she is ChaChi, Trooper, Queenie, and Tigger's dam), and "MeMe", Ch Tapscott's It's All About Me also received a Brood Bitch 2008 award and she is Bumi's Grandma!!! 
Last but not least, our dear "Viva" Ch Disneyland's Viva For Tapscotts who is Blossom's mom, got to strut her stuff in the Parade of Champions ring.
We really enjoyed ourselves and now I just need to rest up!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

And that is why I hesitated to list all of Arlene's accomplishments for the week!!!! Congratulations Arlene!

I know I have a picture of Dee with Gra Dee after the win but I don't have anything downloaded yet, I'm still exhausted! Promise I will get it done!

If she gets home and changes her mind about that painting.....I'm kicking myself for not going higher.:frusty:

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do any of you know who won the black/white Timmy Woods purse that was in the HCA drawing? Kara got the HRI one-----but I mean the other one????

I loved it and didn't bid because Kara and Rich were bidding on it. Lacy collects purses and I would of bought this for her for graduation.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Did I meet you Arlene? I think I'm feeling disappointed


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay so I still have over 400 pictures to go through, but from the first 500 I got a good 80 or so, which is great! I will put a sampling here but if you want to see them all, go here. Also, please please please help me out if you recognize a dog! I don't know 90% of the names that I put up so if you know any of them either comment here or on the actual picture on Flickr so I can add them in. I'd really appreciate it!!!










6-9mo Bitch Winner









6-9mo Bitch Winner









Leeann, Marianne, Kathy and Amanda



























Love the bounce!




































I'll add another post worth of pictures but there's more in the Flickr set linked above!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gage with Marj and Anne



























Blazer









Lots of coat!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina I have been cheating and checking your flickr account all day hehehe. Great pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Carolina I have been cheating and checking your flickr account all day hehehe. Great pictures.


Me too! You are a wonderful photographer!
I know the lighting in those halls aren't the best---also you couldn't use a flash. Those are *GREAT!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Julie, I was there, but I don't remember who the woman was. I'm sure _someone _will remember.

Lina, FABULOUS photos!!! But we all knew they would be! :tea:

I wish I could figure out a way to take photos and then know who was in the photos and who the dogs were. So many things to learn! I'm still finishing filling in my book with the winners numbers.

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great pictures Lina. Ok those of you that were there. the dog in lina's post after the corded dog? a haircut yes? was he showing? They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, I thought that dog looks like he'd been trimmed, too...

Lina, thanks, you sure know how to handle your camera!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie said:


> Do any of you know who won the black/white Timmy Woods purse that was in the HCA drawing? Kara got the HRI one-----but I mean the other one????
> 
> I loved it and didn't bid because Kara and Rich were bidding on it. Lacy collects purses and I would of bought this for her for graduation.


Gloria Dittmann of DawnGlo won it. She was at the same table as I and it was so much fun to see the look on her face


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> Great pictures Lina. Ok those of you that were there. the dog in lina's post after the corded dog? a haircut yes? was he showing? They are all so beautiful.


If you look closely, you'll see she (he?) has a braid over each eye. The dog isn't trimmed, just braided.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie said:


> Did I meet you Arlene? I think I'm feeling disappointed


I think we did  I was wearing the blue print jacket with all the doggie print and a blue skirt with blue suede shoes with bling on them  I was also the one Judge Bivin gave a hard time about not being able to find his testicles (we like to call them woo-woos), and then he found them (he disqualified the white male early on in the 6-9 puppy dog class) and my boy made the first cut in his class.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's just a few shots from Chicago.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT photos, Lina!! I knew they would be great.  "6-9mo Bitch Winner" - that is "Touch of Gold", but I don't have the book, so can't remember who's it is. She really caught my eye as being so very unique. Blazer is actually Blazin'. He's Rockhurst's Copper's on Fire, owned by Holly from Smile Havanese. The b&w above, on this page, belongs to Kathy Ambler, but can't remember the name. I will check the rest out at your flickr acct., but heading to bed now. Thank you for sharing these!!! Great group shot too. 

Beverly, I love your pics too ! I had yet to see one of Dee and her winning dog. I think Arlene was bidding on the other painting, not the one you wanted, no? You wanted the one already done, she bid on the one that Asunray does with a photo of your dog. I may be wrong about that though. 

Arlene, you were SO busy and I didn't want to bother you so didn't introduce myself. But I watched and really enjoyed your dogs. Congratulations on so many wonderful achievements for Sweeps, the Specialty, the auctions..... well, everything! How rewarding.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*pics from chicago*

Some pics from Chicago!

Jane, Julie, Bev, Amanda









Marija & I









Kara, Rich









Elizabeth, Michael









Kim, Megam, Leeann









Kimberly and Sue Siever 









Bev, Marje, Beth, Megan, Holli









Leeann, Ann, Carolina, Amanda, Marianne, Kim, Elizabeth









Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Right Marj, it was Arlene's roomie that got the painting I wanted. :Cry:

Great pictures Ryan! Zippy's mom is Holli and I think that might be Sue Siever with Kimberly.

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Right Marj, it was Arlene's roomie that got the painting I wanted. :Cry:
> 
> Great pictures Ryan! Zippy's mom is Holli and I think that might be Sue Siever with Kimberly.
> 
> Beverly


That is Sue Siver (HCA prez Jim Siver's wife) with Kimberly!

Those are fabulous photos, Ryan! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, your photos of the dogs were really amazing. Even more so, because I know I was sitting right next to you when you took them! And I was watching the show LIVE. But your photos were even better than what I saw, if that even makes any sense. WOW!

I'm going back to your flickr account now...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures guys! Who is the one in Carolina's 4th to last shot? He's black and white and being shown by someone in a green skirt? I LOVE THAT PIC!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Arlene, you were SO busy and I didn't want to bother you so didn't introduce myself. But I watched and really enjoyed your dogs. Congratulations on so many wonderful achievements for Sweeps, the Specialty, the auctions..... well, everything! How rewarding.


Ya think I was busy?  Geez... I hardly even had time for lunch and as a matter of fact skipped it 2 days. Thank you Marj. We are exhausted (still!) but truly had a wonderful time!:crutch:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys - the pictures are FABULOUS!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You will find very few pictures of me (I hope) because I am the most unphotogenic person you will ever find.

To defray any rumors---no-I am not wanted by the FBI. I haven't ever been in trouble and have no warrants for my arrest though I was "at risk" in Chicago for assault due to the fact I think Ryan might need to have his camera surgerically removed before it ended!ound: I had my vehicle to run him to the emergency room "just in case" ound:

He takes great photos-I just didn't want my dumb butt plastered all over the forum,ok?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, you are as Beautiful as your Neezer Craft is.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, you are too much! I saw you in person from head to toe and I think you are _beautiful_! Really!!! :hug:

It was so interesting to finally put faces to names and to also hear people's voices. Here on the forum, that's one thing that is totally missing. I love the way Marj's voice has a lilt to it and how enthusiatic she is. What a fun week it was!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Julie, you are too much! I saw you in person from head to toe and I think you are _beautiful_! Really!!! :hug:
> 
> It was so interesting to finally put faces to names and to also hear people's voices. Here on the forum, that's one thing that is totally missing. I love the way Marj's voice has a lilt to it and how enthusiatic she is. What a fun week it was!


I agree on both, Julie you are an amazing beautiful woman and I just love listening to Marj talk even the way she just say's Sammy's name. Just don't get Amanda going on having to ride over to the hotel with 3 girls from Boston, I know how to paRk my caR in haRvaRd yaRd ok.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann too funny!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Leeann! That Amanda is the biggest BRAT and yet she also talks "funny"! lol 

I don't know about any 'lilt' guys, but I do know I talk too much!! Of course, Jane, Amanda and Carolina have the gift of gab too. 
Oh, and that Megan!! We couldn't get her to stop jumping up on counters to dance for money! Sheesh. And WHERE are THOSE pictures?? Let's not forget about sweet, suthern lil' Ann and her antics.

Ryan, GREAT photos of couples and groups! Thank you for those. 

Julie, now how on Earth does one have a "dumb butt"?! Is this an Iowan thing or did you go to school and leave your butt behind at home when you were a kid? C'mon! You're too sweet and way too hard on yourself so stop that. Now! Or I'll have to go down there and kick that sorry, dumb butt myself ! :fish:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, you look fabulous and I am sad that you were not in more pictures!!! 
You ARE photogenic, and pretty, and fun & talented - so STOP with knocking yourself down!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Marj...you crack mne up......I am sure those pics will show up sometime....not sure who took the pic....we had a lot of fun...i was not there alot...having a pup kinda puts a damper on it at times....but had fun with Gage too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

As I true Havanese dog lover that has wanted to go to one of these Havanese National dog shows so bad for so long now….I can not begin to tell you all how much I appreciate the photos you all have posted.

I love the pictures of all of you…putting names with faces, I love the pictures of the dogs, I love the fire truck picture….you guys do such a great job of sharing the whole experience. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!

I hope next year to meet some of you….I think next year is my year to go. 


P.S Megan, your new baby is just the cutest think...I reach I could reach though the computer and snuggle it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't Ryan and Marija the cutest couple? I thought they were just perfect for each other.

I also LOVED Marj's accent...I could of listened to her talk alot......but we actually had very little time together. I did get to meet the Forum Goddess though--and that was awesome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Julie, now how on Earth does one have a "dumb butt"?! Is this an Iowan thing or did you go to school and leave your butt behind at home when you were a kid? QUOTE]
> 
> I mean dumb ash,I just cleaned it up a bit.:wink: Surely you have dumb ashes in Canada too,don't you? ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing pictures. I've loved looking!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I just wanted to pop in and say how much I also enjoyed meeting everyone. Unfortunately it was a little hectic and I didn't get much of a chance to hang out and socialize...but I have to say Megan...I love the hair! You go girl! 

I think I was walking past the ballroom and saw Gucci in her stroller signing autographs, but I could be wrong. HEHE

It was a great national and I am looking forward to next year in California! Also looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> I mean dumb ash,I just cleaned it up a bit.:wink: Surely you have dumb ashes in Canada too,don't you? ound:


:redface: OH yeah. Of course! I knew that.... :doh: ound:


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*Hello everyone*

One I had such a wonderful time in Chicago!!!!!! I have a pic that everyone that was at the HRI raffle should recognize the item.

Beth

left to right Chey, Bear


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's a different puppy cut you got on your girls! How did you get their ears to stand up??? ound:

Thanks for joining me at the Nationals Beth! You're a trooper!

Beverly


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*comedian*

Someone always has to be a comedian!!!!LOL :blabla:
Well I really enjoyed myself with you Bev. The tent is going to be Chey's den and she loves it!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Beth! I think you looked cuter in it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn said:


> I hope next year to meet some of you&#8230;.I think next year is my year to go.


Sounds great, Lynn! Calling all West Coast forum members....this may be the closest it is going to get! 2010!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jane, I think you're right. I just put it on my calendar for next year. I hate missing all this Havanese fun and N. CA is within driving distance. Lynn, we could drive together?!


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL Ann, I tried to get Bear to take a pic of me and Chey in the tent but she refused!!!! oh well, I had a great time seeing everyone I met last year and meeting everyone that i met this year for the first time. The reason I dont go to the corgi nationals is that i'd end up with another corgi lol. You guys are pretty cool to hang out with though too


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures everyone. Beth the girls look great in the tent but I think Anne's right you looked better in it. Where is that picture?


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

i cant get that pic to upload darn it


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

bethany said:


> i cant get that pic to upload darn it


I bet.


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

ok here it is. i still think my dogs look way cutier than i do in it lol


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Beth - Your too funny. Okay, your girls look cuter in it than you do but I really wanted to see the picture. It was great to meet you, your an honorary Hav owner after spending the weekend with all of us.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Beth, now we want one of you and the furkids in it!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beth probably goes and tells everyone what a bunch of crazy dog people we all are!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Beth probably goes and tells everyone what a bunch of crazy dog people we all are!


Ann I probably would have agreed with this untill she climbed into the tent she won acting like a dog, yup that confirmed she is just as crazy as the rest of us LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And she won so much stuff! How is that when she doesn't have a Hav??? I was jealous.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say how much I also enjoyed meeting everyone. Unfortunately it was a little hectic and I didn't get much of a chance to hang out and socialize...but I have to say Megan...I love the hair! You go girl!
> 
> *I think I was walking past the ballroom and saw Gucci in her stroller signing autographs, but I could be wrong. HEHE*
> 
> It was a great national and I am looking forward to next year in California! Also looking forward to seeing more pictures!


Yep, yep....the little *bitch* (I can say that here, right? lol) started off pretty good on Thursday, but By Sunday....she was over the stardom and paparazzi and was flipping her nose up and being a darn snoot. She actually got mad at Leeann for *kidnapping* her off of our terrace (which was connected to Leeann's terrace/room) and would turn her head at the sight of Leeann and try to hide! ound: Freaking hilarious.

I will say, one of the good things about bringing a dog to Nationals is getting to meet so many people, I met SOOO many non-forum people, breeders, handlers, hotel guests, etc. that would come up for an autograph. lol and if you want attention.....push a dog around in a stroller, I've never been laughed at so much in my life. Especially in the airport..people pointing "Is that a DOG in a STROLLER?".....***GASP***** ROFLMAO*** seriously. lol

Julie~~~ You are beautiful...INSIDE and OUT. I know what you mean though, I am SO not photogenic and have ran from cameras my whole life, it has just become a habit, unless I'm cornered WITH someone. I do recall 2 pictures, one with my DH and one with Ryan, and I'm sure the ones you took are much better than mine 

Oh and the dogs.....seeing all of the dogs, the beautiful, gorgeous dogs, that are so much more all that in person. The pictures of the forum show dogs just don't do them justice..they are so much more stunning in person...


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*late breaking news*

Hey guys, got some news for ya. I don't know how many of you knew that Beverly went to the breeding seminar on Wednesday at nationals. She's very interested in breeding havs and since she got back from Chicago she has aquired a breeding pair! Who wants to see the pics?
Beth


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Let's see, let's see!!! 

Wait a minute, it's not Ryan and Marija is it???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beth, you for real??????? Or you being a jokester?

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahah, yeah Ann.. Do you want the link to the webcam so you can catch the magical moment as it happens? hahahahahaha

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay-I know Beverly can't get a breeding pair....she can't have anymore doggies at her house.hum......what are you up too?:spy:


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I can't get the pic to upload from my bb so everyone will have to wait till I get home on a real computer. Which will be after 5:30pm central time sorry guys. 

Julie-here in Lincoln you can get a breeder permit to have more dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She got a breeding pair _*of what*_? LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beth, I think you're being a rascal  But....who knows???

(waiting patiently....)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beth you are too funny I cant wait to see Bev's new "Breeding Pair"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The only breeding pair I have is socks! Does anyone else have *dirty* socks that multiply like rabbits????? ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I thought this article was interesting since meeting Ryan and Marija in Chicago and seeing that Canadian cigarette packages have much more graphic warnings than we do here:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/hsn/20090827/hl_hsn/getreadyforgruesomecigarettewarnings

Okay, :focus:!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

bethany said:


> Well I can't get the pic to upload from my bb so everyone will have to wait till I get home on a real computer. Which will be after 5:30pm central time sorry guys.


:boink: COME ON BETH! NOT FAIR!!!! :boink:

I'm gonna have to go to work and miss the big reveal! You stinker!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> The only breeding pair I have is socks! Does anyone else have *dirty* socks that multiply like rabbits????? ound:


At least you have pairs, Julie! Mine keep getting divorced in the dryer! :suspicious:


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok I actually might be able to get the pic uploaded sooner give me a few

Beth


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> At least you have pairs, Julie! Mine keep getting divorced in the dryer! :suspicious:


ound: that is hilarious!!! ound:

(I actually have that too!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hahahahah, yeah Ann.. Do you want the link to the webcam so you can catch the magical moment as it happens? hahahahahaha
> 
> Ryan


I'll pass, but Amanda might take you up on it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahah.. Amanda.. yeah.. They might need more stimulation now that the playboy has been removed.. lol


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Rats no I can't sorry. I was going to tether my phone to bevs laptop but she doesn't have the cord. So it'll still be after 5:30pm central time. Sorry again


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh darn it! :faint: :Cry: :faint: :Cry:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hahahah.. Amanda.. yeah.. They might need more stimulation now that the playboy has been removed.. lol


Ryan-
Are you and Marija in Canada or did Beverly take you home with her for soaped pixs? She knows breeding now after that seminar.........ound:


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok ok, I'll stop at home first when I get off work. That'll be in an hour or so. I know everyone is dying to see the cute couple.......if my memory is correct their pedigree is from South America. See ya in an hour. 

Beth


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*OK HERE THEY ARE!!!!!!!!*

Their names are: CH. Push Me and CH. Pull Me

Bev's kind of going for a fresh, new look in her Havs. She thought the longer neck and taller Hav is the wave of the future. She also said that silkly coat of the present Havs, do nothing but mat.

Ann-Bev said she's going to need to get some new clippers tho!!!

Beth


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL, no throwing tomatoes!!!!!!!! These are a neighbor of Bev's, they're showing the LLamas in the up coming state fair and I just couldnt resist!!!! 

Beth


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS! ound:

My Mom actually likes those and wanted to have a couple....I couldn't believe it.....but they say they are alot of fun and protective too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beth-You're lucky you pulled this joke after Chicago! We would have had to get you back and you probably would have found Nugget in your bed!


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

As long as it wasnt a horse head!!!!!! LOL ROF Hey Bev was in on it too!!!! She told me what to write when I posted the pic lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We aren't in the Mob!!! LOL Just a little crazy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If Bev is going to breed Llamas, can I have some of their wool to spin into yarn? LOL!

I have finally finished editing all my pictures but am too tired to upload them right now... plus I have lots of work to do! In the meantime, I worked on this shawl while I was in Chicago and finished it up yesterday... I think it looks beautiful and when I wear it I will always think of knitting it in Chicago - and talking to Jane about it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very nice!!! Wish we'd had time so I could watch you knit. I'd love to do it too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beth you are a hoot, I take it these do not have undercoat's eaither?

Carolina I need to come to NY just so you can teach me to knit, I love all your work.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Whew, I'm glad I figured out it must be a joke! Love the Llamas though!

Carolina!! You finished the shawl already?? It is gorgeous!! You have inspired me to someday (!) try knitting again...I made a sweater once when I was in between jobs but I haven't ever worn it (it wasn't too comfy!!)...I even opened an account on Ravelry yesterday 

I think I'd like to try fingerless mittens....they're small....I was poking around for an easy easy easy pattern


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, Bev and I thought it was hystarical!!!! oh well I guess we are easily amused!!!!!! lol:drum:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina that is beautiful....I love seeing your fabulous creations! Wish I had known you were knitting in Chicago.....I'd love to have watched too.(I do not knit,but crochet)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*knitting with hav coat*

there is a lady on the web who will knit a little purse out of your havs hair. Riki gets his very thick coat clipped every year a few inches by me...I have been tempted to send it in.

Lina, want some of this to use?


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

You took a pic of me and Tico in the Rescue parade! Thank you! 











marjrc said:


> Here is a link to my album at photobucket.com: http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/snuggles4/National Hav Specialty 09/
> 
> You can view all the pics I put there and some comments. I haven't got around to commenting on all of them, but will try to do that soon.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Beth - LOL.

Lina - The shawl looks great. Maybe one of these days I'll get back to knitting too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mraymo said:


> Beth - LOL.
> 
> Lina - The shawl looks great. Maybe one of these days I'll get back to knitting too.


Me too !! I used to love to knit and crochet. I bought some yarn and crochet hooks so I could teach my G-daughters. Where to start???


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> At least you have pairs, Julie! Mine keep getting divorced in the dryer! :suspicious:


ROFLMAO! And all this time I thought the dryer just ate them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tiff said:


> You took a pic of me and Tico in the Rescue parade! Thank you!


Tiff I actually got a couple of you with Tico also. I still have not finished going through all my photo's, I put some up on FB that I will put on the forum this weekend also


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Some of Pat with Paige, Frannie & Mr. Roman


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tiff, you are welcome!  I didn't find out until the last day that you were a forum member and I never got around to finding you and chatting. Hope you enjoyed your time there! 

Beth, you had me LOL ! What brats you and Beverly are. ound:

Carolina, that shawl is gorgeous! I love the photos. The colors contrast so beautifully and they really make the shawl the focus of our attention. Great work! 

Love the latest pics, Leeann. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks LeeAnn! That's actually Desi, my other pup, who was in the Therapy parade.



Leeann said:


> Tiff I actually got a couple of you with Tico also. I still have not finished going through all my photo's, I put some up on FB that I will put on the forum this weekend also


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love seeing the photos, and the ones of Pat and pups are very good. It is so nice to see folks, and with their dogs makes it even better. 

Thanks, all of you, for taking and posting pictures for those of us who couldn't be there!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry I missed meeting some  I will play catch up with this thread and get some pics up when I find my cord (doh!) Oh and if the payments come, I won't put up the blackmail pics.... I take paypal


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer's very cool water bottle stand we won at the HCA raffle! Just one of the very cool items we won that night! 










Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

yep------there's my water bottle! Quincy says tell Beamer :blah:    :argue:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Julie!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You tell him, Quincy! LOL 

Maybe those that did win some things at the raffles/auctions can take pics and show them off here? I missed a lot of it and didn't get to see everything. Lina, I MUST see a picture of that sculpture you bid on and won!! I didn't get a chance to see it in Chicago.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---right up until I drove out of Chicago,I was hoping that Marj was right and Ryan couldn't get that water bottle through the airport/customs. I was praying for a phone call. 

:attention: Oh,Julie-----here's that water bottle you wanted so much!:attention:

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie.. hahahaha.... I actualy put the stand in my checked luggage and that put me way over the weight limit, so I had to do some rejigging of my luggage and carry on bags.. It was pretty funny.. 

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Were you yelling my name????? ound:


Seriously-I wanted that thing so bad....but I was so happy I actually knew who won it! That was awesome!!!! You were lucky. So was Kara in the drawings. I couldn't believe it! The thing was,I joked and said,if my name was the only one in the drawing,I still wouldn't win! I was right!! How sick is that?!?!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Okay---right up until I drove out of Chicago,I was hoping that Marj was right and Ryan couldn't get that water bottle through the airport/customs. I was praying for a phone call.
> 
> :attention: Oh,Julie-----here's that water bottle you wanted so much!:attention:
> 
> ound: ound: ound:


Hey Steve you need to make more!!!! They are great!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, I recognize that stand!  
Does Beamer use it? 

Thank you all for sharing your pictures and stories. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Susan,

What a great water stand! And it blends in with my kitchen appliances!

Yeah, Beamer learnt to use it in about 2 seconds flat! (well, after he got over his initial freakout when he saw that his water bowl was replaced with this thing..lol)

He is a smart boy!


Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ryan, did you take Beemer to Nationals?*

Did you take him with you?

I love our water bottle system. Riki and Daisy's faces are much whiter because they stay dry. Beemer doesn't seem to have that issue though, so you are lucky.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,
Noooooooooo... Beamer did not join us in Chicago! I can only imagine the scene he would have caused with all the other havs.. whinning and wimpering to play.. lol

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*did you have to use some cream cheese?*

I had to put some cream cheese on the end so my dogs would lick it! Did he figure it out on his own?

What I love is no spilled water, no condensation under the bowl which already ruined the floor over the years...and less red on their faces because they are dry.

Beamer sounds a bit like Riki. I cannot take him to havanese shows because he pulls me all the way there. He can smell a havanese a mile away. Daisy just sits at my feet. Two very different dogs.

I just wonder what people do with their dogs when they bring them...it would be fun to see them all...but what work!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda, No cream cheese required. I just pushed the ball up with my finger and showed him water comes out.. let him lick it off my fingers, then he was good to go!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How about a trade?*

Julie have you considered a trade? Some of your amazing handiwork for a something you want...we have several folks making amazing things on the forum. And those beds! Did anyone buy one of them...they were stunning.

Hmmm. I'm wondering what I have that you might want! Remember, we live a mile by the beach and you need a vacation. It is summer here until Halloween! It also gives me an incentive to clean the house. We could also do a Southern California Forum meet up in your honor...Carole, Leslie, Elayne, Debra and so many more!

And if anyone wants a dog tent like the one I donated, they are on sale at REI right now. They are cute, and nice for shows because the dog isn't in the sun...something we have to worry about around here. Or it could be the dogs den.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, sorry I misled you with the customs comment. I was hoping maybe Ryan would forget the stand somewhere and we could nab it. Shoot ! I have to LOL at your comments though! You nut. lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have finished uploading all pics from Chicago... go to the flickr set to see them (including one of a pissed off Marj, LOL!):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157622102372510/

And Marj, I'll try and take a picture of the statue sometime soon. My mom and stepdad will be here for the weekend, though, so not sure when I will be able to!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll have to get Beth to post the picture of her dogs smiling in the tent, adorable! All I have is a picture of HER smiling in the tent!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She posted it somewhere...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina, Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love seeing all the Havs....and makes me feel "a little" like I was there. You did a great job!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It was on FB Ann.

Thanks so much for the beautiful pictures! Lina you got some shots of my favorite dog of the week, unlike myself! :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, great photos, thanks!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few of my pictures from National's. The first two are one of Kathy Ambler's dogs (Amblers Beneath a Painted Sky). Of course, I love the all black dogs (there weren't many at the show). The third picture is Nirvana's Mystic Nutmeg (#160). I just loved her coloring, her brother Sunny was also in the show and had the same coloring. I had a few of Vallee but they didn't come out very well. I'm so glad Lina and everyone else was taking pictures because most of mine didn't come out very well. So I can just look at their's.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

#160 had a typo in her entry. Her real name is Nirvana's Mystic *Nutmeg* and they call her Nutmeg.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay I have to ask.... Who was that darling pup that Amanda and Ryan were holding?! An absolute doll!!
Secondly, Amanda, why didn't you just take the puppy back to the hotel with you?  (Just kidding) 
Those were beautiful pictures - thank you for sharing them. Being there must have been quite the experience.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's my booth & if you look to the left you'll catch a glimpse of Julie  
Next, our friends puppy. This guy was a riot, he kept on trying to tuck himself under my moms shirt. Here he went under Sophie's new cooling mat. Lastly, spoiled Sophie. I'm jealous she got to enjoy more than either of us did!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Renee, what unique pet beds! I had fun trying to figure them out in your photo. What is the egyptian box...and, is that a bed in a "rock" on the blue table? And, the wood-looking setup is cool, too...reminds me of the Nile boats.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly. I specifically looked at the book and had to correct myself. I thought the spelling in the book was odd. Nutmeg makes more sense. I fixed my original post.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was talking to her owner about her and looked up her name. The owner told me she had a typo in her name before I even found it, so that is how I remembered.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT pictures, Lina! Thank you so much for taking so many and sharing them with us. I love each and every one of them. Enjoy your visit with the folks.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Renee were you a success at Nationals?*

How did you do with your amazing beds?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I know I am late but here are a few that I took.

Hanging out in Leeann's amazing suite


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Great photos Amanda! I love the one with Marj holding Blazin'. I can see such similarities with his brother Harley...especially the topknot with the hair falling out and the front polar bear paws! Although I'm sure Harley has a few pounds on him :tape:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos everyone........thanks for posting.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Renee, what unique pet beds! I had fun trying to figure them out in your photo. What is the egyptian box...and, is that a bed in a "rock" on the blue table? And, the wood-looking setup is cool, too...reminds me of the Nile boats.


Thanks Sheri 
The Anubis Temple is an indoor dog house/bed. The rock if the one you are referring to the one is on the right part of the table is the Sea Esta Keyz Island Bed. The brown thing is a faux tree bowl/feeder.



Rikidaisy said:


> How did you do with your amazing beds?


Well, didn't sell anything but it was worth going as we got a lot of feedback. Plus, I probably wouldn't have been able to go if I didn't have a booth. I think ppl @ shows only pick up knick knacks. I'm hoping to launch them at the Luxury Pet Pavilion (www.luxurypetpavilion.com) in March which is more of an industry show. Definitely going to have expand my product line before then!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Pat - Harley was so handsome I loved meeting him in person. Marj told me he was Seymour and Harley's littermate. Just gorgeous.

Amanda - Thanks for posting pictures. It sure was a good time. Leeanne's suite really was great.


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry we would have had more pictures to share, but it was a new camara, and DH didn't know how to use it...so only got a few. Thank you all for sharing with us. Here are a few more.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If you do go to the BonAdventure, let me know*

I live in Redondo Beach, just south of LA. I'd love to come and meet you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I live in Redondo Beach, just south of LA. I'd love to come and meet you.


 I'd love to meet you too!  I'll keep you posted if I'll be going to the show!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> I think ppl @ shows only pick up knick knacks. I'm hoping to launch them at the Luxury Pet Pavilion (www.luxurypetpavilion.com) in March which is more of an industry show. Definitely going to have expand my product line before then!


Knick Knacks? I never saw any knick knacks at all. I know I didn't sell knick knacks.

I checked out the pet pavilion show....good lord that is pricey! Good Luck to you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, my wording wasn't the best. It wasn't my intention to offend. What I meant by knick knacks is smaller souveneir like items that fit into their luggage. 

Yeah, Pet Pavilion is a bit pricey but they've actually come down in price from what the going rate was 2 years ago. Gotta love the economy. There are dog bowls/feeders that cost as much or more than my beds!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen some websites that carry that higher end stuff, you could always see if they would be interested in selling your beds.

I know Dawna makes posh beds. not sure if she's been to any of these shows (?) You could ask her..

Julie, nothing knicky knacky wacky at your booth...worry not. :kiss:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got back on the forum and back into my house-the floors were not done when I got home from Nationals-it has been a few weeks of crazyness-living with a mother-in-law who does not like dogs-and having both Rommy and Frannie get sick many times on her carpet-Rommy poor darling from both ends.

I have to say how great it was to get to meet everyone-I just wish I could have found that suite and a party-but I spend most of my time with the "kids" since I got a complaint the first night that they barked all night-

Anyway-you'll are the best and a great group to be with.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

LeeAnn:

Thank you so much for posting the pictures of my "kids". Just looking at them reminds me how beautiful my Frannie is-Rommy is a handsome man-just don't tell him. And what can I say about Miss Paige-I was so proud of her in Chicago. She placed 2nd & 3rd in the Veterans B class and to me that was as good as 1st. Most of you know that Paige has not been in a show ring since she was two years old-since she is now seven she has not shown for 5 years and I did not have time to get her to handling classes so she went in the ring and showed like a pro-I can't begin to tell how proud I was of her & beautiful Corinne who handled her for me. What a pair they made.

Pat (Proud mom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, you have much to be proud of. Your kids are beautiful and adorable!  

Thank you for the latest pics, Amanda. What a great reminder of the fun we had! Oh yes, that Blazin' is definitely my "friend" . I just love the guy!! Pat, I immediately saw the resemblence with your Harley. I believe Blazin' is about 14-some lbs.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Some more pictures of Forum members in Chicago at Nationals.

Kathleen and Jack (Irish and Proud)
Diane (?) Sako and Jennifer 
Ana from Guatamala
Lisa that I was always calling Carol, sorry!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Renee
Debbie
Janet Hicks
Ryan and Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! This is the first time I have a chance to read this thread since the show. THANK YOU for taking great pictures everyone. I so enjoyed seeing you all I only regret I didn't have more time with each of you. 

Rich, THANK YOU for the celebration shot of tequila, it was so nice of you. Julie had her first shot and did it like a pro!!! 

This trip was hard on me because of what was happening back at home but thanks to ALL of you, I was able to still have fun! You are all the greatest and I am thankful that God brought you all into my life.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly, that last picture in your first post isn't of Carol. It's Lisa Workman.  Nice to see Kathleen and Jack! They are so friendly and it was great that they came to enjoy the show.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! This is the first time I have a chance to read this thread since the show. THANK YOU for taking great pictures everyone. I so enjoyed seeing you all I only regret I didn't have more time with each of you.
> 
> Rich, THANK YOU for the celebration shot of tequila, it was so nice of you. Julie had her first shot and did it like a pro!!!
> 
> This trip was hard on me because of what was happening back at home but thanks to ALL of you, I was able to still have fun! You are all the greatest and I am thankful that God brought you all into my life.


That shot made me feel like I had a 300lb.butt I had no hope of getting off the chair!ound:

Kathy-one of my best times was when I got to touch your beautiful Vallee and talking with you and Amanda and those other 2 ladies that last night. How refreshing! I almost instantly wanted to take you home with me...since you've been there/did that :wink: ....thank you for the hope/inspiration to plunge ahead.I think maybe it was a combination of things,the vendor space behind me,being headache free and rested and just a feeling of relief to know I'm not the only one. Thank you for sitting up late and talking with me even with all the things going on in your own life back home. :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Marj!

Sorry Lisa!:redface:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so jealous I missed Vallee on Saturday night. I wanted to stay when Julie arrived but I had to get some sleep for my early wake up call.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kathy said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! This is the first time I have a chance to read this thread since the show. THANK YOU for taking great pictures everyone. I so enjoyed seeing you all I only regret I didn't have more time with each of you.
> 
> Rich, THANK YOU for the celebration shot of tequila, it was so nice of you. Julie had her first shot and did it like a pro!!!
> 
> This trip was hard on me because of what was happening back at home but thanks to ALL of you, I was able to still have fun! You are all the greatest and I am thankful that God brought you all into my life.


 I told Rich today you had said Thank you for the shot and he said "Kathy? She's fun as hell!" He likes you a lot, and said you're very welcome!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

great pictures!!! thank you all again for posting them.

I ordered the DVD of the show and I just can not get over how beautiful the dogs were! The DVD is great I really enjoyed it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heck, Lynn, us forum members should have put on a show for that DVD! I'll bet it would be a lot more fun to watch if we had!
View attachment 25172


I'm sorry I missed the last night soiree up in the Pres's suite, but I was soooooo sore and sooooo tired. I didn't have to get up early, but my Catholic friend did and I didn't want to get her upset on our last night there.


----------

